# Sequestrati cuscini riscaldanti cinesi cancerogeni: allerta in tutta Europa



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

*Sequestrati cuscini riscaldanti cinesi cancerogeni: allerta in tutta Europa*

La *Guardia di Finanza di Bari* ha *sequestrato 40 mila cuscini riscaldanti* (borse dell'acqua calda elettrice) fabbricati in *Cina* e commercializzati da un'azienda di Noci in provincia di Bari. I cuscini sono imbottiti di *sostanze* tossiche, altamente *cancerogene*. Dalle analisi effettuate, sono state trovate diverse sostanze pericolosissime (derivati del petrolio) per la salute, se inalate. Ai cuscini sequestrati erano state applicate delle certificazioni CE falsate.

L'azienda che li produce è Euronovità srl


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Scusate ma si può avere una foto del modello?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

La maggior parte delle cose prodotte in Cina sono letame.


----------



## Canonista (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate ma si può avere una foto del modello?



Ce l'hai anche tu?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate ma si può avere una foto del modello?



se sono queste, io ne ho 3 a casa 







le ho usate tutto inverno.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se sono queste, io ne ho 3 a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il nome commerciale dovrebbe essere "Caldo cuscino", controlla.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se sono queste, io ne ho 3 a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miei ne hanno uno simile, non so se l'hanno preso all'essenlunga o alla coop


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

L'azienda che li produce è Euronovità srl

Ma credo che siano tutti uguali. Tutta la roba prodotta in Cina è m. e sti cinesi sono dei malati mentali...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Questa sembra proprio la versione "più cinese" (non che le altre siano prodotte in italia eh), ma l'impressione è che sia un altro modello.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè su, tanto tutto fa male in questo mondo. Mica solo i cuscini...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Quello che hanno i miei si chiama teporino. Devo capire dove lo producono


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Sono prodotti tutti in Cina. O meglio, non solo i cuscini. Il 90% di tutto ciò che ci circonda è prodotto in Cina e probabilmente fa male...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

sono tutte uguali credo. 

io le ho prese al mercato del mio paese, e dubito provengano da quella ditta pugliese. 
ma come avete già detto voi, penso che da aosta a canicattì provengano tutte indistintamente dalla cina. 

vabbe, pace. 
l'importante è non inalare il liquido interno.
esternamente non hanno nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

quanto valeva il mattone riscaldato vicino al fuoco che mia nonna mi metteva sotto le coperte in inverno!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa sembra proprio la versione "più cinese" (non che le altre siano prodotte in italia eh), ma l'impressione è che sia un altro modello.



Ho fatto la ricerca immagini di google e mi pare che l'articolo era inerente alla notizia del sequestro.
E' una sottigliezza comunque...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Io sto tranquillo, uso solo le coperte d'inverno


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia sti cinesi


----------

